# Adult Havanese in Petfinder



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She is adorable but they have a couple of her 7 puppies as well and they are listed as Hav/Maltese or Hav/TT mixes....now how could that be or are they just guessing?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14327205

Three little girls:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14328083
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14328087
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14328135

I sure wish I was independantly wealthy and could give all a good home. It is just sad.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

She is beautiful , I'm in love, but don't live in LA. ;-(


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are all beautiful! You wonder what the momma's story is, that she wasn't loved and claimed by anyone. How sad, how baffling to me!

I, too, live too far. Hope they find good homes!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I think the mama looks Tibetan Terrier, not Havanse. In the 3rd picture...it's her stance. That's how my Copper stands. The havanese stand a little differently.
Just my opinion though. 
I think I saw these pups a few weeks back...cause I'd LOVE to have a hav/tt mix! They are adorable....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I am in love with Barbara!!!!! why are some of pups called hav/maltese and some called hav/tt's I wonder. Poor Betty.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Renee said:


> I think the mama looks Tibetan Terrier, not Havanse. In the 3rd picture...it's her stance. That's how my Copper stands. The havanese stand a little differently.
> Just my opinion though.
> I think I saw these pups a few weeks back...cause I'd LOVE to have a hav/tt mix! They are adorable....


Could be Renee. I wonder if knowing her size would help?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

WAAAAA! I wanna live in L.A.!!!!! Gosh, she's so pretty.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG, I could become one of those crazy pet collectors...I just want to scoop them all up and bring them home. Breaks my heart thinking of that poor mama dog about to be killed.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Gosh! This breaks my heart! All the Havs and Hav mixes that are available! Blossom looks so much like Dexter!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

It is possible because dogs can be bred to multiple dogs and deliver puppies from both fathers. It could be that they suspect that was the case, but I would say it is probably just a guess!
They are all adorable


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

here's a hav looking for a home in las vegas..
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/pet/1467636217.html


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Okay Marj, here's the deal. You and I buy a place in LA. I want to live in S. California anyhow. We each get a puppy. I live there most of the year. The other 3 weeks, you can come house sit/dog sit while we go on vacation! Perfect set-up! (For Ray & I). I just know this was meant to be because the puppies were born on my birthday! ound:*


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

OHhhh...I want Domino in Vegas!!


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

too bad he isn't closer!!!
domino looks like a sweeet doggie!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmmm, they've removed the listing, does that mean he's found a home?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Hmmmm, they've removed the listing, does that mean he's found a home?


Sheri he is still there for me.

Oh he reminds me of my Domino. I miss him so much. :Cry:


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

the posting has been removed from craigslist..
the link is still working for some reason.
hope he found a nice home.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *Okay Marj, here's the deal. You and I buy a place in LA. I want to live in S. California anyhow. We each get a puppy. I live there most of the year. The other 3 weeks, you can come house sit/dog sit while we go on vacation! Perfect set-up! (For Ray & I). I just know this was meant to be because the puppies were born on my birthday! ound:*


Umm... yeah.... for YOU it's a GREAT arrangement!! :fish: I think I'll pass, Debbie, but if I change my mind, I'll let ya know. HA ! ound::biggrin1:


----------

